# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικές Εταιρίες - Historic Shipping Companies >  Μεσογειακά πλοία της Ρωσσικής Ατμοπλοϊκής Εταιρείας [Russian S.N. & Trading Co]

## Nicholas Peppas

*Μεσογειακα πλοια της Ρωσσικης Ατμοπλοικης Εταιρειας [Ships of the Russian Steam Navigation and Trading Company]* 

Η  _Ρωσσικη Ατμοπλοικη Εταιρεια_ ( Russian Steam Navigation and Trading Company (Russian S.N.Co., Ρωσσικα: Русское общество пароходства и торговли η РОПиТ) της Οδησσου ηταν μια απο τις μεγαλυτερες ατμοπλοικες εταιρειες της αυτοκρατορικης Ρωσσιας, απο το 1856 μεχρι το 1918.  Συγκεκριμενα, η  Wikipedia γραφει (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Russian...rading_Company)




> The _Russian Steam Navigation and Trading Company of Odessa_ was one of the biggest joint stock steamship companies in Imperial Russia. It was established in 1856 and ceased to exist in 1918 due to nationalization after the revolution in Russia.  In 1858 the company obtained a twenty-four year contract for usage of the port of Villafranca Marittima, on the Mediterranean with the Kingdom of Sardinia.  In 1901 it had a fleet of 72 steamships. Company stock was listed on Saint-Petersburg Stock Exchange.


Η εφημεριδα New York Times της 22ας Δεκεμβριου 1901 γραφει

19011222 Russian SN.jpg

Και εδω μια λιστα ολων των πλοιων της εταιρειας το 1901 απο τον Lloyd Register.  Καλο δωρο για τον τοξοτης μου ειμαι βεβαιος θα μας βρει αρκετες φωτογραφιες.  

RS1.jpg
RS2.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*Μεσογειακα πλοια της Ρωσσικης Ατμοπλοικης Εταιρειας 

*Αναμεσα στα πλοια αναγνωριζουμε και μερικα θρυλικα, οπως το *Τσαριτσα* που εκανε το υπερατλαντικο ταξιδι απο το Libau στην Νεα Υορκη.

Και εδω μερικες φωτογραφιες πλοιων της εταιρειας που βρηκα στο διαδικτυο.

Το *Βελικι κνιαζ Αλεξη (Μεγας Δουξ Αλεξιος)* αργοτερα *Pestel*.

pestel-ex-velikij_knyaz_aleksej.jpg


Εδω το *Αυτοκρατειρα Αικατερινη ΙΙ
*empress_ekaterinaii.jpg

Εδω το *Ευφρατης

*Euphrates.JPG

Εδω πλοιο της εταιρειας στην Γιαλτα της Κριμαιας

RS ship.jpg


Φυσικα τα πλοια της εταιρειας ερχοντουσαν στην Ελλαδα ηδη απο το 1895. Εδω διαβαστε στο The Mediterranean: Seaports and Sea Routes, Karl Baedeker, Λειψια, 1911, για τα ταξιδια της εταιρειας Russian Steam Navigation and Tradng Co απο τον Πειραια.

Baedeker 1911.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Δυο Ρωσσικα πλοια της Μεσογειου κατα την διαρκεια του μεσοπολεμου (αγγελια της 24ης Απριλιου 1920).

19200424 Russian.jpg

1.    _Roumantzeff_

Αρχικα βοηθητικο πλοιο του Ρωσσικου ναυτικου. το *Ρουμαντσεφ* ναυπηγηθηκε στο Νιουκαστλ της Αγγλιας το 1892. Ειχε 760 τοννους, μηκος 63, 6 μετρων, πλατος 8,5 μετρων και ταχυτητατ 13 κομβων.  Εγινε επιβατηγο το 1900.

2.  *Anatoliy Moltchanoff*




> IDNo:     5603848     Year:     1914
> Name:     TSAR MIKHAIL TEODOROVICH     Keel:     
> Type:     Passenger/cargo     Launch Date:     
> Flag:     RUS     Date of completion:     2.14
> Tons:     2893     Link:     1930
> DWT:         Yard No:     535
> Length overall:         Ship Design:     
> LPP:     92.1     Country of build:     BEL
> Beam:     12.8     Builder:     Societe Cockerill
> ...


Γνωστο πλοιο της Μεσογειου, το *Ανατολιος Μολτσανωφ* (ελληνιστι) εγινε το δευτερο *Σιντι Φερρουχ* το 1925. Με αυτο το ονομα συνεχισε για εννια χρονια στις εσωτερικες γραμμες της Αλγεριας και −καπου καπου− και μεχρι την Μασσαλια

Sidi.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_Τιγρις (Tigr)_

Πλοιον της Ρωσσικης Ατμοπλοικης Εταιρειας

29/9/1919

19190929 Tigris.jpg

Miramar




> IDNo:     5602547     Year:     1906
> Name:     TIGR         Keel:     
> Type:     Passenger/cargo     Launch Date:     
> Flag:     RUS         Date of completion:     5.06
> Tons:     3046         Link:     
> DWT:             Yard No:     
> Length overall:         Ship Design:     
> LPP:     100.2         Country of build:     RUS
> Beam:     13.1         Builder:     Nevskiy
> ...

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> *Μεσογειακα πλοια της Ρωσσικης Ατμοπλοικης Εταιρειας 
> 
> *..........
> 
> Το *Βελικι κνιαζ Αλεξη (Μεγας Δουξ Αλεξιος)* αργοτερα *Pestel*.
> 
> ........


Μια πολυ καλη καρτ ποσατλ του *Μεγας Δουξ Αλεξιος)*! Το πλοιο εκανε το δρομολογιο Κωνσταντινουπολεως, Βαρνας, Κωνσταντσας, Οδησσου

Alex.jpg

Και αλλο ενα πλοιο της εταιρειας, το *Τσαρεβιτς Γκεοργιη*  (*Πριγκιψ Γεωργιος*)

Georg.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

> Δυο Ρωσσικα πλοια της Μεσογειου κατα την διαρκεια του μεσοπολεμου (αγγελια της 24ης Απριλιου 1920).
> 
> 19200424 Russian.jpg
> 
> 1. _Roumantzeff_
> 
> Αρχικα βοηθητικο πλοιο του Ρωσσικου ναυτικου. το *Ρουμαντσεφ* ναυπηγηθηκε στο Νιουκαστλ της Αγγλιας το 1892. Ειχε 760 τοννους, μηκος 63, 6 μετρων, πλατος 8,5 μετρων και ταχυτητατ 13 κομβων. Εγινε επιβατηγο το 1900.
> 
> 2. *Anatoliy Moltchanoff*
> ...


 
SIDI FERRUCH

Ελπίζω Νίκο να είναι το ίδιο πλοίο

http://diaressaada.alger.free.fr/j-b...erruch_800.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> SIDI FERRUCH
> 
> Ελπίζω Νίκο να είναι το ίδιο πλοίο
> 
> http://diaressaada.alger.free.fr/j-b...erruch_800.jpg


Φιλε Αντωνη

Το ειχα βρει και εγω αυτο το πλοιο. Δυστυχως ηταν ενα αλλο *Sidi Ferruch* (υπηρχαν δυο τρια)

Ν

----------


## τοξοτης

> Μια πολυ καλη καρτ ποσατλ του *Μεγας Δουξ Αλεξιος)*! Το πλοιο εκανε το δρομολογιο Κωνσταντινουπολεως, Βαρνας, Κωνσταντσας, Οδησσου
> 
> Alex.jpg


 
Λίγα στοιχεία που βρήκα :

*Pestel* (ex Velikiy Knyaz Aleksey (Grand Duke Alexis) , since 1917 *Pestel*) 
Owners: ROPIT 
Launch Date: 9.5.90 / Date of completion: 8.90 
Flag: RUS 
Type: Passenger cargo ship 
Tons: 1870 / 180 passengers 
Builder: Hawthorn Leslie, Hebburn, GBR Yard No: 298 
LPP: 89,70 / Beam: 11,30 / D: 4,80 
Speed(kn): 12 
Text from Sovtorgflot Annual Book 1927 _(right)_: *Description of Sovtorgflot Black Sea and Azov Sea Lines.* 
1. Crimea-Caucasus Express Line. From Odessa to Batum and vv. Twice per week. Departure from Odessa each Monday and Friday at 12:30. Departure from Batum each Tuesday and Friday. Ports of call: Odessa, Sevastopol, Yalta, Anapa, Novorossiysk, Tuapse, Sochi, Gagry, Sukhum, Poti, Batum. Transit time 3,5 days. Sailing Schedule is synchronized with Railways Schedule. Best ships Ilich, *Lenin* and *Pestel* work on this Line. Following service is available for passengers on board: Restaurant, separate Smoking, Music Saloons and Ladies Rooms, Radio Room, which is always in contact with all Soviet Radio Stations. Daily radio newspaper, radio concerts, lectures and others. First class cousine with reasonable prices. Book shop. Medical assistance. 
Suppose that Crimean-Caucasus Lines were a part of Soviet Dream. Soviet people could not leave USSR to have a rest abroad. Bureaucracy, intellectuals and artists as well as best of workers spent their holidays in Crimea and Caucasus and did it with pleasure. Domestic shipping lines carried a lot of passengers. In dependence of social status passengers could use either luxurious cabin or a chair on deck. In any case the sea travel was a part of the dream. Most probably it was one of symbol, like night train between Moscow and Leningrad. Therefore, we can find several references about ss *Pestel* in fiction. 
Ilya Ilf and Eugeny Petrov. 12 Chairs. THEATRE NEWS. The Moscow Columbus Theatre left yesterday, Sept. 3, for a tour of Yalta, having completed its stay in Tiflis. The theatre is planning to remain in the Crimea until the opening of the winter season in Moscow.'" "What did I tell you!" said Vorobyaninov. "What did you tell me!" snapped back Ostap. He was nevertheless embarrassed. The careless mistake was very unpleasant. Instead of ending the treasure hunt in Tiflis, they now had to move on to the Crimean peninsula. Ostap immediately set to work. Tickets were bought to Batumi and second-class-berths reserved on the ss *Pestel* leaving Batumi for Odessa at 11 p.m. Moscow time on September 7. On the night of September 10, as the *Pestel* turned out to sea and set sail for Yalta without calling at Anapa on account of the gale, Ippolit Matveyevich had a dream… http://lib.ru/ILFPETROV/ilf_petrov_12_chairs_engl.txt_Piece40.16 

http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/guides...yaz_Aleksey.29

Ακόμη μιασ φωτογραφία του *Pestel* (ex Velikiy Knyaz Aleksey (Grand Duke Alexis) 

http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/guides/Soviet_Merchant_Marine_Losses_in_WW2_(Black_Sea)#N  ote:_Pestel_.28ex_Velikiy_Knyaz_Aleksey.29

----------


## Ellinis

Το IMPERATOR PETR VELIKIY (Αυτοκράτορας Μέγας Πέτρος) ναυπηγήθηκε το 1913 στα περίφημα John Brown & Co, στο Clydebank όπου ναυπηγήθηκαν ορισμένα από τα πιο ονομαστά και πετυχημένα υπερωκεάνεια, όπως τα QUEEN MARY και QUEEN ELISABETH.
Το πλοίο της Russian Steam Navigation & Trading Company άντεξε 74 χρόνια αλλά είχε το "προνόμιο" να περάσει τα 30 από αυτά στο βυθό.
Εδώ το βλέπουμε ως νοσοκομειακό κατά τον Α' παγκόσμιο πόλεμο. 

imp petr vel.jpg
πηγή

Το 1920 μετονομάστηκε YAKUTIA και βυθίστηκε στη Βάρνα στις 8.2.20 όταν προσέκρουσε σε νάρκη. Το πλοίο ανελκύστηκε το 1938, αλλά βυθίστηκε τον 10.41 στη Οδησσό. Το 1953 επέστρεψε σε δράση για να παροπλιστεί το 1977 ως πλοίο κοιτώνας με το όνομα MORSKAYA II.
Τελικά βυθίστηκε στις 17.6.87 στο λιμάνι του Gamchun της Busan στην Κορέα όπου είχε φτάσει για να διαλυθεί. Κατόπιν διαλύθηκε επί τόπου.

----------


## τοξοτης

> *Μεσογειακα πλοια της Ρωσσικης Ατμοπλοικης Εταιρειας [Ships of the Russian Steam Navigation and Trading Company]* 
> ..................................................  ..................................................  ......................................
> 
> 
> 
> Και εδω μια λιστα ολων των πλοιων της εταιρειας το 1901 απο τον Lloyd Register.  Καλο δωρο για τον τοξοτης μου ειμαι βεβαιος θα μας βρει αρκετες φωτογραφιες.  
> 
> 
> RS2.jpg


Ίσως το *Volga* της λίστας.

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...s/Volga-03.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Δυο από τα πιο όμορφα καράβια της "Ρωσικής Ατμοπλοϊας" ήταν τα αδελφά KOROLEVA OLGA και IMPERATOR NIKOLAΙ II, ολικής χωρητικότητας 4.100 κόρων, "προϊόντα" της φημισμένης σκοτσέζικης γιάρδας Williamm Denny & Bros.

Το KOROLEVA OLGA ναυπηγήθηκε το 1894 και το 1914 αιχμαλωτίστηκε από το τουρκικό ναυτικό, μετονομάστηκε URLA και υπηρέτησε ως βοηθητικό του Π.Ν. Επιστράφηκε το 1921 στους Ρώσους αλλά πουλήθηκε πίσω στους Τούρκους και μετά την πτώση του σουλτάνου μετονομάστηκε CUMHURIYET (Δημοκρατία) υπηρετώντας ως επιβατηγό μέχρι που διαλύθηκε το 1954 στη La Spezia.

Το IMPERATOR NIKOLAI II ολοκληρώθηκε το 1895 και με τις αλλαγές στη χώρα μετονομάτηκε το 1917 σε VETCHE και το 1924 ILYICH. Τελικά μπατάρισε στο Πόρτλαντ των ΗΠΑ το 1944 και διαλύθηκε.

Εδώ βλέπουμε ένα από τα δυο στις αρχές του αιώνα στα ανοιχτά της Χάιφας, σε ένα από τα ταξίδια του στην Ανατολική Μεσόγειο.

olga.jpg
πηγή

----------


## τοξοτης

Πράγματι πολύ ωραίο και επιβλητικό πλοίο.

----------


## Ellinis

> Το KOROLEVA OLGA ναυπηγήθηκε το 1894 και το 1914 αιχμαλωτίστηκε από το τουρκικό ναυτικό, μετονομάστηκε URLA και υπηρέτησε ως βοηθητικό του Π.Ν. Επιστράφηκε το 1921 στους Ρώσους αλλά πουλήθηκε πίσω στους Τούρκους και μετά την πτώση του σουλτάνου μετονομάστηκε CUMHURIYET (Δημοκρατία) υπηρετώντας ως επιβατηγό μέχρι που διαλύθηκε το 1954 στη La Spezia.


To πλοίο με τα σινιάλα της κρατικής τουρκικής ατμοπλοϊκής εταιρίας

Cumhuriyet_18931952_1.jpg
πηγή




> Το IMPERATOR NIKOLAI II ολοκληρώθηκε το 1895 και με τις αλλαγές στη χώρα μετονομάτηκε το 1917 σε VETCHE και το 1924 ILYICH. Τελικά μπατάρισε στο Πόρτλαντ των ΗΠΑ το 1944 και διαλύθηκε.


και το σοβιετικό ILYICH

Ilitch.png
πηγή

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Μια σπανια και ενδιαφερουσα διαφημιση της Ρωσσικης Ατμοπλοικης Εμπορικης Εταιρειας απο το 1902. Αναφερονται τα εξης πλοια για τον Πειραια
*Αυτοκρατωρ Νικολαος Β'**Βασιλισσα Ολγα**Τσιχατσωφ**Τσαριτσα**Τσαρος*
Ρωσσικη Ατμ Εταιρεια.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Μια φωτογραφία με ελληνικό ενδιαφέρον μιας και μας δείχνει τη μετεπιβίβαση στρατιωτών στον Πειραιά τον Ιούνιο του 1917.
To μεγάλο πλοίο είναι το Imperatritsa Ekaterina II της Russian Steam  Navigation & Trading Co, ένα προϊόν των ναυπηγείων Wm. Denny &  Brothers του Dumbarton στη Σκωτία. Είχε ναυπηγηθεί το 1913 αλλά το 1917  επιτάχθηκε από τους Γάλλους και μετονομάστηκε Catherine II. Τορπιλίστηκε  από το γερμανικό υποβρύχιο UB-52 και βυθίστηκε στα ανοιχτά της Bizerta  στις 30.1.18. Δίπλα του ένα τροχήλατο, πιθανότατα από αυτά που ήρθαν  τότε από την Αγγλία για να υποστηρίξουν τις ναυτικές επιχειρήσεις στο  Αιγαίο.

Catherine II at Pireas.jpg
πηγή

----------


## τοξοτης

> Μια φωτογραφία με ελληνικό ενδιαφέρον μιας και μας δείχνει τη μετεπιβίβαση στρατιωτών στον Πειραιά τον Ιούνιο του 1917.
> 
> To μεγάλο πλοίο είναι το Imperatritsa Ekaterina II της Russian Steam Navigation & Trading Co, ένα προϊόν των ναυπηγείων Wm. Denny & Brothers του Dumbarton στη Σκωτία. Είχε ναυπηγηθεί το 1913 αλλά το 1917 επιτάχθηκε από τους Γάλλους και μετονομάστηκε Catherine II. Τορπιλίστηκε από το γερμανικό υποβρύχιο UB-52 και βυθίστηκε στα ανοιχτά της Bizerta στις 30.1.18. Δίπλα του ένα τροχήλατο, πιθανότατα από αυτά που ήρθαν τότε από την Αγγλία για να υποστηρίξουν τις ναυτικές επιχειρήσεις στο Αιγαίο.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 151897
> πηγή


Επειδή <πατώντας> πάνω στο συν/νο αρχείο βγαίνει το μήνυμα:                                                 Μήνυμα από το Nautilia.gr
Δεν υπάρχει ο(η): Συνημμένο Αρχείο. Αν έχετε ακολουθήσει ένα έγκυρο link, παρακαλώ ενημερώστε τον administrator
να ρωτήσω αν η αναφορά είναι για το παρακάτω πλοίο 

Catherine II-01.jpg

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...ne%20II-01.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Διορθώθηκε το link. Ναι, είναι το ίδιο βαπόρι.

----------


## Ellinis

> Δυο από τα πιο όμορφα καράβια της "Ρωσικής Ατμοπλοϊας" ήταν τα αδελφά KOROLEVA OLGA και IMPERATOR NIKOLAΙ II, ολικής χωρητικότητας 4.100 κόρων, "προϊόντα" της φημισμένης σκοτσέζικης γιάρδας Williamm Denny & Bros.
> ------
> Το IMPERATOR NIKOLAI II ολοκληρώθηκε το 1895 και με τις αλλαγές στη χώρα μετονομάτηκε το 1917 σε VETCHE και το 1924 ILYICH. Τελικά μπατάρισε στο Πόρτλαντ των ΗΠΑ το 1944 και διαλύθηκε.
> 
> Εδώ βλέπουμε ένα από τα δυο στις αρχές του αιώνα στα ανοιχτά της Χάιφας, σε ένα από τα ταξίδια του στην Ανατολική Μεσόγειο.
> 
> olga.jpg
> πηγή





> και το σοβιετικό ILYICH
> 
> Ilitch.png
> πηγή


Σε αυτή τη φωτογραφία του Βόσπορου τραβηγμένη από το Σκουτάρι φαίνεται στο κέντρο ένα βαπόρι αρόδο που εκτιμώ οτι είναι ένα από τα δυο ρώσικα αδελφάκια.
constantinople.jpg

Ως VECHE πέρασε το 1917-1919 διαδοχικά από τα χέρια των "Κόκκινων", των κατοχικών δυνάμεων του Άξονα, των δυνάμεων της Αντάντ και των "Λευκών" ακολουθώντας τις αλλαγές κυριαρχίας στην περιοχή της νότιας Ουκρανίας. Τελικά αυτοβυθίστηκε το 1920 στην Οδησσό από μια ομάδα Μπολσεβίκων για να μην διαφύγει με τα υπόλοιπα πλοία των "Λευκών" που εγκατέλειπαν την χώρα. Ανελκύστηκε το 1922, επισκευάστηκε ως ILYICH για πλόες στον Εύξεινο και τη Μεσογειο και το 1925-26 ανακαινίστηκε στην Αγγλία. Το 1934  μεταφέρθηκε στη γραμμή Βλαδιβοστόκ-Καμτσάτκα στη ρωσική Άπω Ανατολή.
 Μια ανακοίνωση δρομολογίων από τον Ιούλιο του 1928:
ilitch 7-28.jpg

Και μια ακόμη φωτογραφία του ILYICH
474801_original.jpg
πηγή

----------


## τοξοτης

Το S.S. ILICH σε μια ακόμη φωτογραφία

Ilich_1.jpg

http://www.history.navy.mil/our-coll.../NH-89919.html

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Μια ανακοινωση μεγαλων δρομολογιων του *Αυτοκρατορος Νικολαου ΙΙ* στην εφημεριδα _Λεσβος_ της 17/6/1914.

19140617 Λεσβος.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Ένα από τα πλοία της ρώσικης εταιρίας έμεινε για πάντα στο Αιγαίο.
Πρόκειται για το TSARITSA που είχε ναυπηγηθεί το 1883 στα ναυπηγεία Sir W. G. Armstrong, Mitchell & Сo του Νewcastle για τη Russian Steam Navigation & Trading Co. To διαστάσεων 97,2 x 11,3 μέτρων ατμόπλοιο με βοηθητική ιστιοφορία είχε ολική χωρητικότητα 2.398 κόρων και μπορούσε να μεταφέρει 168 επιβάτες σε τρείς θέσεις ενώ διέθετε και χώρους για μεταφορά εμπορευμάτων. Eδώ το βλέπουμε με σινιάλα νοσοκομειακού πλοίου:

Tsaritsa.jpg

Το πλοίο – μαζί με το αδελφό του TSAR – ταξίδευαν από την Οδησσό μέχρι την Αλεξάνδρεια με ενδιάμεσους σταθμούς. Σε ένα τέτοιο ταξίδι, αναχώρησε από την Ερμούπολη στις 5 Φεβρουαρίου 1887 αλλά διένυσε μόλις έξι μίλια όταν εξώκειλε στον ύφαλο της νησίδας Λανάδο (γνωστό και ως Εξαμίλι) με αποτέλεσμα να ημιβυθιστεί. Σταδιακά μετατοπίστηκε σε βάθος 25-35 μέτρων αλλά δεν μπόρεσε να ξεφύγει από τους διαλυτές που ανέλκυσαν το μεγαλύτερο μέρος του σκάφους τις δεκαετίες  50-60. Την πλήρη ιστορία του TSARITSA αλλά και του παρακείμενου ΕΥΓΕΝΙΑ ΧΑΝΔΡΗ περιγράφει άρθρο που φιλοξενεί η "Ναυτική Ελλάς" που κυκλοφορεί.

TSARITSA 2.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Να δούμε και ένα "μεσογειακό" πλοίο που από πριγκίπισσα έγινε υπουργός εξωτερικών...  :Hurt: 

Το 1.800 κ.ο.χ. ατμόπλοιο είχε ναυπηγηθεί το 1903 στα ΗDW του Κίελου ως PRINCESSA EVGENIA OLDENBURGSKAYA (Πριγκίπισσα Ευγενεία του Ολντενμπούργκ) για τη Russian Steam Nav. & Trading Co. Είχε διαστάσεις 81 χ 11 μέτρα και αρχικά ταξίδευε στη Μαύρη Θάλασσα έχοντας δυνατότητα να μεταφέρει 346 επιβάτες.

pasted-image-0-1.jpg

Μετά την αλλαγή καθεστώτος το πλοίο πήρε το όνομα του τότε Υπ.Εξ. μετονομαζόμενο σε CHICERIN.

klip_3.jpg

Ταξίδευε μεταξύ Οδησσού και Βάρνας και αργότερα "ανοίχτηκε" στην Μεσόγειο. Έτσι το βρίσκουμε τον Γενάρη του 1934 να ταξιδεύει από Οδησσό προς Πειραιά, Σμύρνη και Γιάφα μεταφέροντας εμπορεύματα και επιβάτες.

1-34.jpg

Το 1941 αυτοβυθίστηκε στην Οδησσό για να αποκλείσει το λιμάνι, ανελκύστηκε το 1943 από τους Ρουμάνους και μεταφέρθηκε στην Κονστάντζα αλλά το 1944 επέστρεψε στη Ρωσία όπου παρέμεινε χωρίς να επισκευαστεί μέχρι που διαλύθηκε το 1956.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Tα συνημμένα δεν ανοίγουν

----------


## Ellinis

> Tα συνημμένα δεν ανοίγουν


Merci, διορθώθηκε  :Distracted:

----------

